# Where to stay around Summit Co



## Phantom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll be driving to the Summit County area in late Feb, is there any good places to look into somewhere between 5 star resort and motel 6? I want something nice, but also cheap. Any recomendations?


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

Check vrbo.com


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice and cheap during peak season in paradise, doesn't really go together...

If you want something cheap, stay in Silverthorne.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kremmling is a happening place to stay.


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

*Moonlight Basin, MT Ski Vacation Packages*

Considered as one of the largest ski resorts in Montana, Moonlight Basin takes pride of its 1,900 skiable acres that receive an average snowfall of 40 inches every year. Skiers and snowboarders of all skill levels can put to test their endurance on the resort’s 76 nicely tucked terrains with steep, deep slopes and hair-raising chutes.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ski_trip said:


> Considered as one of the largest ski resorts in Montana, Moonlight Basin takes pride of its 1,900 skiable acres that receive an *average snowfall of 40 inches every year*. Skiers and snowboarders of all skill levels can put to test their endurance on the resort’s 76 nicely tucked terrains with steep, deep slopes and hair-raising chutes.


I dont think the bold area is anything to be proud of.....:dunno:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Argo said:


> I dont think the bold area is anything to be proud of.....:dunno:


Isn't amazing the difference the lack of a "0" makes? 

Question: When did we start letting advertisers on here? Dare-I-say spammers since this post isn't even relative to an adjacent state to the OP. Not to mention, if someone is going to pitch game, who let the doof in that can't even get stats correct? Ugh.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

For OP...Motel 6 to a 5-star? Wow, quite a range. Check-out Dillon(Town), Silverthorne (town), Frisco (town), and VRBO.com.


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

homeaway.com is good too


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just booked a condo for march at $90/night. cheap. In vail.... as always I found it on vrbo....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> Isn't amazing the difference the lack of a "0" makes?
> 
> Question: When did we start letting advertisers on here? Dare-I-say spammers since this post isn't even relative to an adjacent state to the OP. Not to mention, if someone is going to pitch game, who let the doof in that can't even get stats correct? Ugh.


I guess it is the same person that made their website.... at least the one linked on the post actually says 40" lol


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol. 40 inches is still waaaay more than the ass-tastic resorts in North Carolina get


----------

